#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-03
<fefa> buenos dias
<arvaro> holanda
<pedro_> holo
<kamusin> olas
<arescobar> hola a todos!!
<pedro_> manso jet lag
<fefa> jajaja mi reloj tenia la fecha de ayerXD
<pedro_> lol
<pedro_> oye que tengo sueeeño..
<pedro_> idea mia o alguien se comprometio a algo sin consultar previamente con todo el team? :-)
<pedro_> re ultimo correo en la lista
<kamusin> no que yo sepa :P
<fefa> ??
 * fefa revisando
<fefa> paillaqueo???
<pedro_> si jefe
<fefa> jajaja
<pedro_> jefe o patrona?
<pedro_> cual preferi?
<fefa> naaaa
<fefa> fefa
<fefa> jajaja
<fefa> total entre fefa y jefa hay una letra de diferencia jajajaj
<fefa> XD
 * fefa se tomo recien un cafe y se cree creativa:p
<pedro_> jefa fefa
<pedro_> y rima
<fefa> jajaja
<njin> holas Chile
<njin> hola pedro_, dedculpa ma el pedro_junior_ que se encuentra en el chan kernel es tu hermeanito ??
<fabio> wenas cabros!
<fabio> como les vaila!
<pedro_> njin: hola Italia, como estas?
<pedro_> njin: no, no tengo hermanos, solo una hermana :-P
<pedro_> hola compare' fabio
<fefa> yuma mode on
<c3959> hola!!
<pedro_> uta que hace frio, TropiSantiago
<pedro_> holas c3959
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> estas en le mismo santiago que uno?
<c3959> en santiago de chile?
<c3959> hace calorsh con tremendo sol :-D
<pedro_> c3959: aca esta nublado y helado
<c3959> pedro_:  lol
<c3959> no habia mirada por la ventana xd
<kamusin> sueñoo
<c3959> se nublo y esta corriendo algo de viento
<fefa> sii aqui hace ene frioooo
<arvaro> ya cabros les pare los carros por la lista
<arvaro> :p
<c3959> arvaro: para de carros por que?
<arvaro> por lo de decir q era violento lo q dijo cristian, de hecho me gano el quien vive
<arvaro> yo pensaba lo mismo cada ves que leia un mail prometiendo compras o pidiendo cosas
<arvaro> :p
<c3959> amss sobre las poleras, ahora lei la lista
<c3959> hay otro hilo con lo de la utem, que se va a hacer al respecto?
<c3959> arvaro, fefa, kamusin, pedro_ ^
<pedro_> a mi igual me tinca la fecha
<c3959> seria el primer finde de octubre
<c3959> (lo pregunto en el canal, porque sebastian p. lleva semana ya con el tema
<c3959> se le deberia retribuir con la decision luego... por toda su gestion digo yo :-)
<pedro_> a la noche envio un correo
<c3959> pedro_: wena! pero como seria el contenido de ese correo??
<c3959> asi como para influenciar a los demas con lo que respondas ahaha
<arvaro> jajaja
<arvaro> yo creo q esta bien
<arvaro> pero no se si comprmeter temas ahora
<arvaro> eso no me parece adecuado
<arvaro> los temas propuestos no me parecen muy buenos
<pedro_> c3959: 'wena shoro' va a ser el contenido
<pedro_> a mi me tinca la fecha no el contenido por si aca
<sortega> buenas tardes a tod@s
<[|HuGO|]> buenas tardes
<c3959> hola sortega [|HuGO|]
<[|HuGO|]> hola c3959
<arvaro> la entrada de hugo al canal duro menos que un candy wn jajajjaa
<arvaro> hola [|HuGO|]
<[|HuGO|]> arvaro, !
<[|HuGO|]> como estay
<arvaro> bien [|HuGO|] tu que tal ?
<[|HuGO|]> bien gracias
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-04
<jotaxpe>  Hola a todos, tengo problemas para suspender el equipo, una vez que lo hago, al cerrar la tapa de mi netbook( lenovo ideapad s10-3) no logro volver a encenderlo, debo apagarlo para poder iniciar nuevamente, alguien sabe solucionar este problema??
<kamusin> buenas
<arvaro> hola kamusin
<kamusin> que tal arvaro  fabio  pedro_ ?
<fabio> wena kamusin, pedro_, arvaro, tod@s
<kamusin> oye que onda los curicanos
<kamusin> estan muy locos
<fabio> kamusin,  que paso?
<kamusin> una señora mato de un escopetazo por celoss
<kamusin> bri gi do
<fefa> bueenos dias
<kamusin> wenos dias fefa
<fabio> kamusin, lo que pasa es que los curicanos somos así, es o no es no ma'
<fabio> y si no te gusta paff nacio chocapic
<kamusin> paff, shatgaan
<pedro_> hola cauros
<pedro_> hola jefa fefa
<fabio> pedro_, fefa, fueron de compras?
<pedro_> fabio: la jefa fue
<fefa> jjajaja
<fefa> holas
<fefa> si el sabado fui por las poleras
<fefa> dentro de la semana vere como se las llevo a mi hermano
 * fabio agradece a fefa
<fefa> :)
<pedro_> son todas rosadas con cuello verde fosforecente
<pedro_> y mangas amarillas
<fabio> bacan!!!!
<fabio> justo como las queria
<c3959> holaa!!
<pedro_> wenas c3959
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> que cuentas? (aparte de sueño y frio xd)
<pedro_> sueño no mas hoy :-)
<pedro_> tu que tal?
<c3959> pedro_: uff!! puros ataos de pega mas problemas de la vida
<c3959> :-(
<pedro_> c3959: :-(
<fabio> Ravotril a la vena!
<c3959> ahah
<c3959> aa todo esto no esta el cristian, le queria reservar unas 3 poleras :-P
<c3959> recien ahora lei esa cadena de la lista ahahha
<pedro_> ahahaha
<pedro_> es verdad en todo caso
<pedro_> pero pa que tan enojado haha
<c3959> pedro_: iba a mandar un mensaje <troll></troll>... pero ya esta muy avanzado y desvirtuo el tema
<c3959> fue el momento de botar tensiones ahaha
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> igual siempre pasa lo mismo
<pedro_> y el que empezo a molestar por la 'calidad'
<pedro_> de las poleras...
<pedro_> aparecen una vez al año y molestan
<c3959> sip, son mensajes al vuelo y aislados
<c3959> pero ojala por ahi salga alguno serio en apoyar
<fefa> yo me acuerdo q una vez nos preguntaron por el gramaje de la tela:p
<c3959> lol
<c3959> igual es importante manejar el gramaje de la ropa, sino durante el dia te puede superar la gravedad terrestre
<c3959> :-D
<sortega> hola a tod@s
<c3959> hola sortega
<sortega> c3959, como estas?
<c3959> ma oma
<c3959> pero con ganas nomas!
<sortega> que onda c3959, falta de droga, mucha droga?
<sortega> :-P
<c3959> sortega: nah fue exceso esta vez
 * fabio quiere de lo que están fumando
<sortega> c3959, al parecer fabio quiere que le mandes un poco del weno xD
<c3959> pero no se quema
<c3959> :-D
<fabio> a la vena entonces...
<pedro_> hahaha
<pedro_> el gramaje...
<pedro_> estoy seguro que se compran ropita en las tiendas y ni miran eso
<sortega> “Nos reservamos el derecho de rescindir o restringir el uso que haga del servicio, sin aviso, con o sin causa”. (Netflix)
<sortega> piolita
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> shu de salon
<fefa> vieron chiquillos
<fefa> se los va a llevar el cuco
<fefa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfWjX0sAlYk&feature=autoshare
<fefa> jajajaja
<kamusin> shu
<kamusin> me lo perdi
<fabio> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa el cucoooooooooooooooooooo
<fefa> es como amenzar con elviejo del saco
<c3959> made in chilito!
<sortega> alguien tiene o a configurado algun D-Link Dir 600?
<c3959> sortega: yo tengo ese en la casa
<c3959> por que?? que te paso con el route
<njin> pedro_: hola me envitaron par el UDS, estas tu tambien ? o eres tu que me envitaste ?
<sortega> c3959, tengo dos en la casa configurados como AP, pero a cada rato se me desconfiguran
<sortega> lo tienes como AP o Router?
<c3959> sortega: lo uso como router, pero tambien eh configurado algunos como ap
<c3959> pero como es mas o menos la estructura de red?
<sortega> tengo el modem de VTRobo conectado a un Switch el cual tiene conectado los D-Link en modo AP
<sortega> el tema es que cada cierto tiempo tengo que resetearlos porque se desconfiguran misteriosamente
<c3959> hmm... pero quien hace re ruteador ahi?
<c3959> sortega ^
<sortega> el Modem de VTRobo es router a la vez
<sortega> ese es el padre
<c3959> aa ok
<c3959> sortega: y estan bien las configuracion de este en el segmento de red que trabaja?
<c3959> fallan los dos ap?
<sortega> fallan los dos
<sortega> de forma al azar
<sortega> a veces uno
<sortega> a veces el otro, o los dos juntos
<sortega> como los configuraste como AP, directamente con la opcion o a mano?
<c3959> sortega: con la configuracion del asistente web de los dlink
<pedro_> hola njin Felicitaciones :-)
<c3959> no sera porque se conecta al mismo canal de transmision (no es correcto lo que dije, pero para que se entienda xd
<njin> pedro_:gracias :-)
<fefa> muerta de sueña pero mueeeeerta de zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<fefa> :p
<sortega> quien usa empathy?
<c3959> sortega: yop!
<c3959> viene por defecto en ubuntu :-P
<sortega> c3959, te funciono bien a la primera?
<c3959> yeap
<c3959> aveces se pone torpe con freenode, pero reiniciando la cuenta se arregla
<sortega> xD, no puedo hacerlo funcionar
<sortega> ni con msn y google talk
<sortega> con google talk me webea con que mi password es incorrecto
<sortega> y con msn queda siempre como offline
<c3959> con msn no lo probado, per google funciona bn
<c3959> mish! probaste mirar si es cosa de case-sensitive
<c3959> :-D
<sortega> tampoco tan burro xD
<c3959> hahaha
<sortega> ahora estoy con pidgin y me pude conectar a mi cuenta de google talk sin problemas
<c3959> ams no se que onda el empathy, dale un par de dias de rodaje quizas el que refuta la solicitud es el mismo google
<sortega> llevo una semana esperando
<sortega> xD
<c3959> y anda al sernac (al financiero) con toda tu maldad a estampar su reclamo: "el cliente se mensajeria, llamado empathy, no me funciona en mi linux" "exigo una indemnizacion a mi agravio"
<c3959> importante utilizar la palabra "agravio"
<c3959> ahahah
<sortega> me tinca que escuchan la palabra "Linux" y se cagan
<sortega> xD
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> empiezan altiro a llamar a la pdi, este tipo de linux debe ser terrorista
<c3959> bueno contigo no se equivocan mucho, con eso de hacer calamidades xd
<sortega> jajajajaja
<sortega> xD
<sortega> ya os dejo
<sortega> saludos
<sortega> nos vemos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-05
<c3959> hola!!
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro c3959 kamusin pedro_
<kamusin> wenas
<c3959> hola sortega
<c3959> wenas kamusin
<sortega> como estan?
<kamusin> ;)
<arvaro> hola
<c3959> holas arvaro
<arvaro> sortega vas a postular con la charla de ubuntu o no?
<sortega> arvaro, me gustaria, tengo que armar el paper
<fefa> bueenos dias
<sortega> buenos dias fefa
<c3959> buenos dias fefa
<fefa> como va?
<c3959> con ofri
<c3959> hay un sol de invierno que no calienta nada
<sortega> por lo menos tienes sol, aca esta nublado y con algo de niebla en algunos sectores
<c3959> sortega: se acerca el cataclismo
<c3959> porque sales a mirar por la ventana
<c3959> mal mal mal...
<c3959> xd
<sortega> jajajajajajajja
<fefa> aqui hay un sol gigante al lado de mi ventana
<fefa> :)
<sortega> el pendon gigante lo llevo?
<sortega> para el ELinux
<pedro_> pero por su pollo
<c3959> que piante!
<sortega> shiaaa |____
<pedro_> mas lento que el internet de la oficina
<sortega> me aburrooooo
<kamusin> tu su na mi
<fefa> siiii se va a llevar todos los moaiiis
<sortega> que onda??
<pedro_> se los va a llevar el cuco atodos
<pedro_> :-(
<fefa> hubo terremoto en costa rica creo y estan diciendo q hay riesgos de q lleguen olas grandes a isla de pscua
<sortega> :-O
<sortega> piñera ya se mando una frase del recuerdo?
<kamusin> va a llegar hasta puerto aisen
<kamusin> según el shoa
<kamusin> claro
<pedro_> media caga haha
<pedro_> nos tiramos
<sortega> ahora es cuando c3959 me hubiera echado la culpa de esto xD
<fefa> jajaja exacto
<arvaro> sortega verdad
<fefa> seba tienen la culpa
<sortega> ajajajaja xD
<fefa> t salvaste seba
<fefa> cancelaron la alerta
<sortega> jajajajaja y justo se conecto xD
<sortega> cuando cerverus entendera como responder en la lista, nuevamente borro todo el mensaje en el hilo al responder
<fefa> pfff
<fefa> y la verdad encontre innecesario el mail jajaja
<sortega> xD
<sortega> ya os dejo nos vemos
<sortega> saludos
<pedro_> kamusin: para de seguirnos!
<kamusin> si si sii
<fefa> noooooooooooo
<fefa> venden la licencia falsa de mclovin en ebay
<fefa> jajajaja
<fefa> sale 5 dolares
<fefa> http://www.ebay.com/itm/McLovin-Plastic-Collectors-Card-Movie-Prop-Reproduction-from-SUPERBAD-Super-Bad-/330676093772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4cfdd4c34c#ht_9003wt_1205
<fabio> weon! caravena estuvo por estos lados?
<fefa> yes
<fefa> pero fue como cero aporte
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-06
<fefa> bueenos dias
<kamusin> wenos dias fefa
<fefa> como va kamusin'
<fefa> ?
<kamusin> con sueño pero bien y tu fefa
<fefa> bieen tb:)
<pedro_> yapos cabros chantenle rt a lo del dia gnome
 * fefa trazando los diseño de las poleras
<pedro_> puulento
<kamusin> hace hambre ya
<kamusin> me comería una olla
<sortega> buenos dias arvaro fabio_ fefa kamusin pedro_
<kamusin> buenas sortega
<fefa> hola seba
<pedro_> hola sortega
<pedro_> tengo el manso ni que hambre
<fefa> somos dos
<sortega> pero ya es la hora de almuerzo, a mi me queda hasta las 14:30 aprox para salir de clases
<c3959> hola!
<fabio_> no puede ser que arvaro recién siga al @diagnome en twitter
 * fefa la hara piola para seguir al dia gnome
<fefa> jajaja
<fabio_> ooooooooooooh y la fefa también....
<fabio_> fefa, tenemos un acusete
<fefa> jajajajajaja
<fefa> XD
<fefa> mas vale tarde q nunca
<arvaro> fabio_ pero fue para hacer un RT tb publique eso en el grupo de ubuntu :)
<pedro_> ponganle rt
<pedro_> sino los baneamos
<pedro_> y nos tomamos ubuntu con el fabio_
<kamusin> oye pedro_  y al final viene rodrigo al encuentro?
<c3959> datacenter google en quilicumbia
<c3959> lol
<fefa> muero d sueño
#ubuntu-cl 2012-09-07
<kamusin> buenas
<fefa> bueeenos dias
<fabio_> buenas noches a todos!
 * fabio_ con mucho sueño!
<kamusin> sueñooo
<pedro_> hola hola
<fefa> tb
<arescobar> hola a todos que tal
<kamusin> cafe para despertar ;)
<arescobar> vieron el nuevo comercial de la virgin mobile es para reírse http://youtu.be/dDiFI6bAFS8
<fabio_> de le RT al @diagnome
<c3959> holaa!!
<arescobar> hola c3959
<c3959> hola arescobar
<sortega> pedro_, gracias por los comentarios :-)
<sortega> ya envie el paper :-P
<c3959> sortega: paper pa que?
<c3959> haberlo haberlo :-P
<fefa> a verlo de ver  haberlo de haber
<fefa> :p
<c3959> fefa: ahaha fefa fue intencional
<fefa> :p
<c3959> por eso las dos veces tambien :-D
<sortega> xD
<sortega> c3959, paper para el ELinux
<sortega> :-P
<c3959> amss
<pedro_> wena sortega  :-)
<fefa> muero de sueñooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kamusin> :)
<kamusin> vamos que se puedeee
#ubuntu-cl 2013-09-03
<kamiloxnumetal> .
<kamiloxnumetal> a
#ubuntu-cl 2016-09-05
<runner> hola
